# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Art Tube MP mods

## nsc

Γειά σας!
Αφου ο προενισχυτής μου παρέδωσε πνεύμα θυμήθηκα ένα pdf που είχα βρεί πριν κάτι χρόνια με διάφορα  mods.
Το κόστος των υλικών μάλλον ξεπερνά την αξία της συσκευής ωστόσο από το να το πετάξω προτιμώ να το πειράξω λίγο...

Θέλω  να ρωτήσω πού θα βρώ Nichicon ή Sanyo OS-CON πυκνωτές (όπως προτείνει  το pdf).Έχω βρεί στο mouser και στα άλλα μεγάλα eshops με 20€ έξοδα  αποστολής όμως δεν συμφέρει...Υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί που να έχει;

Ευχαριστώ!!

To εν λόγω pdf 
http://tinyurl.com/5vozsaq

και ένα αρχείο ήχου της βλάβης
http://tinyurl.com/5tzauyh

----------


## spirakos

Γεια χαρα!
Ebay κοιταξες? Γινεται χαμος απο δαυτα

----------


## Costis Ni

Και βασικά, κάνε το πρώτα να δουλεύει. Αμα είναι χαλασμένο, όσο και να το βελτιώσεις, πάλι χαλασμένο θα ναι!

----------


## Silas

http://www.partsconnexion.com/

Τιμές εντάξει. Μεταφορικά ίσως και καλύτερα από εντάξει. Συνήθως σε 5 μέρες από την πληρωμή, η παραγγελία είναι σπίτι. 

Τις καλημέρες μου σε όλους.

----------

